# Sleeping with pets



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

Does anyone else sleep with their pets, whatever kind it is?
I've slept with all of my pets(dogs,birds,rabbit, shingleback:lol besides my frog snake and fish(for obvious reasons:shock funnily enough they are the three that live in my room!... 
These days I find it almost impossible to sleep without one of my birds.

does anyone think there's anything wrong about sleeping with pets? Good/ok or bad idea????


----------



## Dazza91 (Oct 11, 2013)

I would be worried about rolling over and injuring or even killing them. Apart from my dog, but he was boxer x mastiff x ridgeback, so more likely i would get injured lol.


----------



## ron_peters (Oct 11, 2013)

Our little Westie (west Highland Terrier) sleeps inside on the bed, has since he was a few months old, would love for our Amstaff to sleep inside but its her job to keep a look out at night


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

Dazza91 said:


> I would be worried about rolling over and injuring or even killing them. Apart from my dog, but he was boxer x mastiff x ridgeback, so more likely i would get injured lol.


i know what u mean. I kind of used to be, but I just slept on the couch with them and stuff .I seem to be a rather light and still sleeper, any little noise can wake me.
my birds have kind of replaced my dogs since the weren't allowed inside anymore


----------



## ingie (Oct 11, 2013)

If I could fit my 2 great danes and my boyfriend in my bed, I would haha.


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 11, 2013)

I sleep with my rat she loves cuddles.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think considering shinglebacks/birds and rabbits all tend to randomly go to the toilet whenever they feel like it I consider it both unnecessary and dirty.


----------



## jacques92 (Oct 11, 2013)

Out little dog sleeps on the bed with uss but only if hes clean and have not been rolling around in the dirt 
he thinks he owns the bed between the dog and the missus i cant even roll over


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 11, 2013)

I sleep with one of my dogs (Australian cattle dog) and my cat every night, I'm always the one in the middle. It's awesome.





ingie said:


> If I could fit my 2 great danes and my boyfriend in my bed, I would haha.



Haha! I've got 3 Great Danes and all 3 of them would try to sleep in the bed if they got the chance too lol.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I think considering shinglebacks/birds and rabbits all tend to randomly go to the toilet whenever they feel like it I consider it both unnecessary and dirty.


Only slept with the rabbit once on The couch. Shingleback a couple of times during the day(wrapped with a towel), and my cockatiel sleeps in this little tent thing, and I also have flight suits for my others. My moodle was worse than them


----------



## Shotta (Oct 11, 2013)

dont know if this counts but one of my rats escaped from an outside enclosure and chewed through the screen door, i awoke at about 3am with a rat on my chest looking at me! lol needless to say i almost had a fit


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> dont know if this counts but one of my rats escaped from an outside enclosure and chewed through the screen door, i awoke at about 3am with a rat on my chest looking at me! lol needless to say i almost had a fit


I'd say that counts  I used to fall asleep then quite often wake up with my princess parrot snuggled up on me. I can barely sleep without him these days

-


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 11, 2013)

ingie said:


> If I could fit my 2 great danes and my boyfriend in my bed, I would haha.



I would consider kicking my other half out for the dog  

When I was a kid the cat used to sleep on my bed all the time. She was a real turd and used to scratch at the door if I shut her out.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

I remember once when I had a friend sleeping over we slept with the dogs as well and one(I think it was max) crapped in the bed and in the morning as I was semi awake and moving I touched myself and felt something wet, and guess what it was.... Me and my friend had been rolling and sleeping in it all night  

nice one max! Your such a little grot!


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 11, 2013)

Yuck!

I couldn't find our little dog the other morning and went into a panic - afraid he had crawled off and died during the night (he is 14). I finally went in and woke my husband, telling him I couldn't find the dog. He just flipped up the blanket at his back and the dog was cuddled up, happy as can be. ...And he says that I spoil the dogs...


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 11, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> Yuck!
> 
> I couldn't find our little dog the other morning and went into a panic - afraid he had crawled off and died during the night (he is 14). I finally went in and woke my husband, telling him I couldn't find the dog. He just flipped up the blanket at his back and the dog was cuddled up, happy as can be. ...And he says that I spoil the dogs...


 I know. He's such a gross but loving protective little dog. I think I may spoil my birds abit. I know when my princess parrot goes "missing" I quite often find him cuddled up in a small space, same with max when he was allowed inside. They'd just snuggle up to you and go to sleep


----------



## ChargerWA (Oct 11, 2013)

Two Burmese cats and a Chihuahua usually. My Jack Russell is blind, so she sleeps in the laundry.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 11, 2013)

nah not down with sleeping with the animals. Health wise and scared of crushing pets


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 12, 2013)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I think considering shinglebacks/birds and rabbits all tend to randomly go to the toilet whenever they feel like it I consider it both unnecessary and dirty.


If they're toilet trained they're fine. I used to sleep with mine and he'd get up and go to the litter tray. Rabbits are very intelligent.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 12, 2013)

rabbits are awesome


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Oct 12, 2013)

Just the dogs and the rabbit did for a little while until we found out she was a he when he started spraying everywhere.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 12, 2013)

View attachment 298533
My sleepy babyView attachment 298534


- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 298533
My sleepy babyView attachment 298534


----------



## dalius (Oct 12, 2013)

Several times fallen to sleep with one particular juvenile proserpine coastal (named Friday) up my sleeve. On awakening, tend to find it has relocated elsewhere within my clothing. For example, during winter, still within my jumper, but closer to the heater, (I use an outdoor infrared lamp in my bedroom). Not concerned about crushing, if I sleep on my back I won't move. Also, I only sleep a couple of hours at a time... every few days. Though Friday is much larger now, and I have started to sleep in bed rather than on the couch (my bed is 8ft off the floor, close to the ceiling and hard to climb into weilding a python).


----------



## Lawra (Oct 12, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> If they're toilet trained they're fine. I used to sleep with mine and he'd get up and go to the litter tray. Rabbits are very intelligent.



I had a pet bunny when I was younger who used to hang out and sleep in my room. He had a puppy pad in the corner and never had accidents anywhere  

Funnily enough my cat who always slept on my bed never had a problem with him. She always clawed at the carpet at my door in the morning if I didn't get up early enough to open it. There's still a 'bald' patch in my old room at Mum and Dad's. We must have done something right though, she's 17 and still going strong - touch wood!
- - - Updated - - -
I accidentally fell asleep with my woma one night and woke up in such a panic! He was curled up in a ball under my hand which was resting on my tummy under the doona. I now make sure to only get him out when I'm wide awake lol.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 12, 2013)

dalius said:


> Several times fallen to sleep with one particular juvenile proserpine coastal (named Friday) up my sleeve. On awakening, tend to find it has relocated elsewhere within my clothing. For example, during winter, still within my jumper, but closer to the heater, (I use an outdoor infrared lamp in my bedroom). Not concerned about crushing, if I sleep on my back I won't move. Also, I only sleep a couple of hours at a time... every few days. Though Friday is much larger now, and I have started to sleep in bed rather than on the couch (my bed is 8ft off the floor, close to the ceiling and hard to climb into weilding a python).


Pretty much the same here, just with birds and not every few days. Like I fall asleep with him sitting next to my pillow or on the back of the couch and wake up with a bird or two snuggled into me


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Do not sleep with birds, they can pass on meningococcal disease. I used to be a nurse and looked after
a man who nearly died from this disease. He kept homing pigeons. We had to IV the veins in his toes
because all the other veins had collapsed. Love your pets, but be sensible.
They don't need to sleep with you and you sure as hell don't need to sleep with them.


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 12, 2013)

we used to sleep with our Blue Persian on a pillow wrapped around my or my wife's head and our chinchilla between us , but children fixed that 

and I don't think our week old ducks would be nice in bed ,even though our daughter thinks otherwise ( yes they are now out on the lawn and her sheets are in the washing machine !!! )


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 12, 2013)

We have our Fox terrier cross jack russell and our english staffy sleep in our bed.


----------



## FAY (Oct 12, 2013)

Great Danes?? Now your talking :lol::lol:




ingie said:


> If I could fit my 2 great danes and my boyfriend in my bed, I would haha.


----------



## ingie (Oct 12, 2013)

If they don't fit in your bed, you go to their bed!


----------



## jbest (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a pet bird once first not I got it I slept with it. Woke up to a dead stiff bird  don't sleep with pets unless you wanna bury em lol

Unless they're too big to crush of course I've slept inside with my dog if she's sick/injured in the lounge room but no chance in my bed.


----------



## Newhere (Oct 12, 2013)

I voted no because I think its dirty. No offence to people that do sleep with pets but I just like my bed to be clean.


----------



## Starter (Oct 13, 2013)

One of the our dogs - size of a German Dackel - sleeps between us in the bed every night, and snores and farts as she is getting older, too, but we love her anyway. By the morning, our two big White Shepherd Dogs and at least one cat will have joined us in the bed, too, although they are "officially" not allowed to. Sometimes I wake up and find that I cannot move in any direction, because I am surrounded by animal bodies!

But our weirdest bedmate ever was a BABY GOAT. We rescued him from a market when he was only a few days old, and it was August, with bitterly cold nights. First, we thought a farm animal would sleep outside, or on a blanket in the laundry, but he kept crying. So we put some baby nappies on him and took him with us in our bed. 
Later our "Nibbles" grew to an 80 kg Andalusian and became a star performer in a show farm.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 13, 2013)

i don't mind the dogs in bed as long as they sleep down the end. i don't think its dirty if you change/ wash your sheets weekly and wash your dog once a fort night. wen i lived in a unit by myself my chihuahua had a dog bed right next to mind and slept in her own bed but on really cold nights i let her sleep with me but worried about crushing her, but she always slept around my head. the staffies always try and sneak into bed. these days all dogs sleep in their kennels in the back yard. and if any dog is indoors they have to sleep on the carpet, hubby does not like them in bed at all.


----------



## MethViper (Oct 13, 2013)

I wouldn't sleep with anything smaller than a cat, then the risk of crushing them is much higher. I've got two ridgeback x bull mastiff and I wouldn't sleep with them because of how much room they take up! If your pet is clean and big enough I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 13, 2013)

I know I can't wait till I can get a cockatoo or macaw to cuddle up with  big enough to actually cuddle. I think it may be abit spoiled


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 13, 2013)

I personally don't have any animals in my room as I try to make it "my space" so I can get away from them if I want but my Princess parrot always snoozes on the lounge with me.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 13, 2013)

With my dogs, I'm starting to think after reading this thread and others that I am a very dominant owner. I have my room as completely my space. My dogs have to wait at the door way unless I give them permission which is not very often. They are not allowed on my bed. I like what little sleep I get too much. 

My cat when she was still alive used to wait until I went to sleep and she would sneak onto the bed. I often would come home to find her curled up at the end of my bed or next to the window.


----------

